
RIP, Denis Dutton - markbnine
http://www.openlettersmonthly.com/likefire/rip-denis-dutton
======
runjake
I wasn't sure who this man was, so some context to help others like me:

    
    
      Denis Dutton, professor of philosophy at the 
      University of Canterbury in Christchurch, New 
      Zealand and founding editor of Arts & Letters 
      Daily, died of cancer on Tuesday.

------
wazoox
Art & Letters Daily still is a great source for interesting articles on art,
literature, science.

<http://aldaily.com>

------
harscoat
His TED on Evolution theory of Beauty -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/denis_dutton_a_darwinian_theory_of_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/denis_dutton_a_darwinian_theory_of_beauty.html)

------
arfrank
I lucked into taking a class of his while in studying in NZ. From my
experience having him as a teacher for one semester while studying abroad his
class was by far the best one I took while there and one of the top ones all
my time in university. His approach to teaching the subject was excellent, and
his no bullshit attitude took the material and discussion to another level. I
only wish the system there was not setup to encourage enormous class sizes,
departments got paid per student per class.

